# Gizmo



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

I know I haven't posted anything in a while just figured I'd drop a few pics of gizmo! He's five months old now 🐕😍



























Sent from my BLU ENERGY X PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

Aww so cute!! Archie is a week younger than Gizmo.
Has he started teething yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Love those eyes! cutie


----------



## C.R.M (Feb 25, 2016)

LOL love that second picture. Pixie makes that face often.


hes too cute ^^


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

Suki1986 said:


> Aww so cute!! Archie is a week younger than Gizmo.
> Has he started teething yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes he chews on everything!! Lol

Sent from my BLU ENERGY X PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

zellko said:


> Love those eyes! cutie


Thank you lol. He had walleyes when he was a baby hah so cute

Sent from my BLU ENERGY X PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

C.R.M said:


> LOL love that second picture. Pixie makes that face often.
> 
> 
> hes too cute ^^


Haha yeah. He was like stop taking pictures and play with me mom!!! 

Sent from my BLU ENERGY X PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Looks like he has a bit of attitude! Lol. He actually reminds me more of our Finley with all that sass than our Gizmo


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

SinisterKisses said:


> Looks like he has a bit of attitude! Lol. He actually reminds me more of our Finley with all that sass than our Gizmo


Yes lol he's a very sassy little guy!! He isn't scared of anything which I find odd. Don't chihuahuas usually go through a timid like face right about this age? 

Sent from my BLU ENERGY X PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

Oh he's so cute! Growing up nicely 😊


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Omg he's so cute!


----------

